# Tile you hate!



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

So i know everyone has a tile that just makes there heart drop when you find out its your customers choice. Then you got that one sales person that is constantly saleing the crap. And you just wish theyd stop makeing it. For me its white marble hexagons. Dont care what size it is i hate everything about it. So what are some of those tiles for you guys?


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Herringbone mosaics. A million cuts everywhere. Hate that crap


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Florum USA 

Bad Firing makes it bound up. 
Sizing is bad even in the same sorting size lots
color from lot to lot is a mess and you are dead if you think you can run pattern work with it.

There are worse out there but none that i regularly use


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

charimon said:


> Florum USA
> 
> Bad Firing makes it bound up.
> Sizing is bad even in the same sorting size lots
> ...


I'll keep as far away from those as I can.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

For me it's T.S. mosaics. I've had 3 layers of mesh backing so that no thinset would ever touch the tile.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

paper faced anything,stainless steel tile.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

large rectified porcelain. Any amount of lippage is noticeable 

nicko


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

There are plenty of tiles that can just be a pain in the ass. I just did 12 x 24 tile where i had a couple L shaped cuts leaving about a 1 inch rip. The rip curved back into the cut, basically curving after it was cut. WTF Kinda impossible to install it and force it to curve back.

On the first tile I thought the bullnose I put up the day before was out of level. On the second tile I realized what was happening when I couldn't back out the tile after the rip cut, it was binding on my blade.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

"You can use these, I got them on clearance..."


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

nickko said:


> large rectified porcelain. Any amount of lippage is noticeable
> 
> nicko


Are you spacing them properly? Larger tile larger joint ratio.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Most mosaics.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Clearance rack marble!! Doing a shower right now with some cheaper white marble. It's want and cut funny. Every 4 tiles i get one thats a sixteenth bigger all around.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Are you spacing them properly? Larger tile larger joint ratio.


i always thought rectified tile were meant to lay with tight grout joints. Thats why it is rectified, each tile is exactly the same size and has a small micro bevel on the edge. Spacing sharp edge tile with a larger grout joint makes the grout pull out of the joint during clean up and you end up with a low grout joint that makes any lippage look even worse.

nicko


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

nickko said:


> i always thought rectified tile were meant to lay with tight grout joints. Thats why it is rectified, each tile is exactly the same size and has a small micro bevel on the edge. Spacing sharp edge tile with a larger grout joint makes the grout pull out of the joint during clean up and you end up with a low grout joint that makes any lippage look even worse.
> 
> nicko


Rectified means that the sides are ground to be more precise, that's it.

While this can allow you to size a grout joint more narrow, it's not automatic. But I didn't mention rectified, but large tile. Large format tile requires smaller variations in the unevenness of a substrate. Large format tiles are more susceptible to crowning. Grout joint size is typically calculated by at least doubling the variation in tile thickness variation.

Larger grout joints allow more opportunity to have grout pulled out, but if you know what you are doing it's not a problem.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I had no intention to reply to this thread until I just left Lowes, and they have a peel and press mosaic for backsplashes.

Not even real tile, plastic wall paper is all it is. Can they take the skill and quality out of a product any more than this? This stuff is perfect for the house flippers.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Yeah lowes and home depot are the worse ive seen pre mixxed buckets of thinset there... and they sale spray adhesive for backsplashes lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I use premix for backslashes. Nothing wrong with mastic in certain allocations. I've also used the self adhesive backed metal subways before.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Mastic is one thing im talking about a premixxed bucket of thinset... like concrete style thinset... and im sorry someone talked you into using those self adhesive things... just out of curiosity do you only do tile or do you do it all?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Allen and Roth glass and metal mosaic a HO picked for their backsplash.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

charimon said:


> Florum USA
> 
> Bad Firing makes it bound up.
> Sizing is bad even in the same sorting size lots
> ...


Just had a nightmare with Florum. Couldn't agree more. I need to tell my designers...... No Florum USA.

__________
Mike


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

That moment your helper in the other room yells ****!!! And you walk in and see yoyr last 3 pieces of factory bullnose broken on the floor the day befor the parade of homes.... smh


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

FullContact said:


> That moment your helper in the other room yells ****!!! And you walk in and see yoyr last 3 pieces of factory bullnose broken on the floor the day befor the parade of homes.... smh


That's not the tile's fault, that would be considered employees that suck.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Nah it was the vein in the marble just came apart it happens


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FullContact said:


> Mastic is one thing im talking about a premixxed bucket of thinset... like concrete style thinset... and im sorry someone talked you into using those self adhesive things... just out of curiosity do you only do tile or do you do it all?


Oh cool we've got someone who thinks he's the chit.

Those premixed thinsets are mastics. They just added quartz.

And why would it matter what I do? I know guys who do low voltage that know more than most full time tile setters. I know guys who have been setting for 20 years who fail the CTI exam.

I do it all. So are you now going to day I don't know what I'm talking about because I remodel? Get a life brother, I'll walk circles around posers like you. Keep taking though it's showing your ignorance on the subject.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

So aggressive! I like it


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

The peel and stick tile is good awful. I usually charge $$$ for mosaic back splashes, and I had a customer who insisted on supplying his own tile. So I added a few more $$ to make it up. This dude comes in with freaking peel and stick plastic wall paper. My first thought was awesome quick in and out. Turns out the whole thing was a nightmare. Biggest pain in a long time.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Oh cool we've got someone who thinks he's the chit.
> 
> Those premixed thinsets are mastics. They just added quartz.
> 
> ...


Dont know why your so angry... nothung i said was meant to be offensive lol. Quit trying to be computer tough. I simply just wanted to know what category you fell in. Ive done nothing but tile for 10 years. I dont know it all nor do i act like it considering i learn new things about my line of work all the time. Ive even learned things from reading things you post on here. You were someone i liked to hear from but now it seems your just a dick who spends to much time on the computer and gets offended easily. I to use regular bucket mastic on backsplashes unless it would be marble or glass. And i dont care what the hell you say i think pre mixxed buckets of thin set... not mastic are one of the most Ridiculous waste of money in the buisiness. Considering 45 dollars a bucket to $20 a bag or less. But thats just an opinion. Use your mastic be happy i dont care. I was not hating on What you do to make your money. At least you seem to care about your tile allot.... DICK


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Oh and i know im the chit at what i do... considering that ive stayed busy doing nothing but custom tile work for the past 10 years with out needing to take on anything else or handing out a single buisiness card in 10 years...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FullContact said:


> Dont know why your so angry... nothung i said was meant to be offensive lol. Quit trying to be computer tough. I simply just wanted to know what category you fell in. Ive done nothing but tile for 10 years. I dont know it all nor do i act like it considering i learn new things about my line of work all the time. Ive even learned things from reading things you post on here. You were someone i liked to hear from but now it seems your just a dick who spends to much time on the computer and gets offended easily. I to use regular bucket mastic on backsplashes unless it would be marble or glass. And i dont care what the hell you say i think pre mixxed buckets of thin set... not mastic are one of the most Ridiculous waste of money in the buisiness. Considering 45 dollars a bucket to $20 a bag or less. But thats just an opinion. Use your mastic be happy i dont care. I was not hating on What you do to make your money. At least you seem to care about your tile allot.... DICK


Trust me, I am far from angry. Just telling like I see it.

I'll consider the cost of premixed thinset (which is just mastic), versus a bag. Open bucket spread premix tile. Get out buckets for water and mixing gear, mixer, tarp...roll it all out, mix, clean up and roll up. Your $20 bag just turned into an easy $100. Unless you consider your time worthless.

In non wet area wall installations it's a money maker.

Although I like the internet tough guy quip and then you end it with DICK...talk about internet tough guys. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FullContact said:


> Oh and i know im the chit at what i do... considering that ive stayed busy doing nothing but custom tile work for the past 10 years with out needing to take on anything else or handing out a single buisiness card in 10 years...


Why do you feel the need to prove yourself to me? I don't care. 10 years means nothing. Being busy means nothing. I know a lot of hacks who have worked longer without less effort.

Do you think I need to do other things because I can't do tile full time? I really am trying to understand your point.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

You have to have water if your doing tile no matter... takes my $12 an hour helper about 15 minutes to whip me up a bucket with even if i made him do it with a margin its take him 30 minutes.. thats like 6 bucks not $100. You did come across a little hostile though. Everyone has there own thing i not hating on you for using the stuff at all even now... pretty sure i agreed to mastic on backsplashes even... hell id use it with stack on tiles on just about anything... can i not have the opinion that pre mixxed thinset is still a ridiculous waste. Im sure you probably tell your customers they need to use it then up charge it to them. Im sure you do that with allot of needless materials. I even bet you throw a charge in there to use spacers and leveling systems on a floor. And you know i could care less. I bet at the end of the day your work looks good and your proud of it. Im still not hating on what you do. We are all diffrent which is the point of this sight. I started this thread to get people talking and i thought the subject would be interesting. Somewhere allong the way i made a statement which i guess ticked you off and i apologize for that. So lets drop it hot shot. Everyone on here knows your a professional do it all handyman by now because ill be the first to admit you seem to know allot of what your talking about. you have nothing to prove so lets just drop it man.


----------



## FullContact (May 24, 2016)

Ok i have to clarify to everyone i dont think its a bad thing if you use spacers or leveling systems. Im starting to seriously consider trying out a leveling system myself to see if it is quicker. I just have never had the need for them on floors. My eyes work very well and i have worked on my skill long enough for them to be unnecessary. I was born to be a tile guy and i love what i do. That being said i enjoy this site and hearing everyones feed back on my questions and see what people have to say about my buisiness. Sorry if anyone was offendes by any of my comments. Look forward to continuously picking everyones brains for anything i can learn.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FullContact said:


> You have to have water if your doing tile no matter... takes my $12 an hour helper about 15 minutes to whip me up a bucket with even if i made him do it with a margin its take him 30 minutes.. thats like 6 bucks not $100. You did come across a little hostile though. Everyone has there own thing i not hating on you for using the stuff at all even now... pretty sure i agreed to mastic on backsplashes even... hell id use it with stack on tiles on just about anything... can i not have the opinion that pre mixxed thinset is still a ridiculous waste. Im sure you probably tell your customers they need to use it then up charge it to them. Im sure you do that with allot of needless materials. I even bet you throw a charge in there to use spacers and leveling systems on a floor. And you know i could care less. I bet at the end of the day your work looks good and your proud of it. Im still not hating on what you do. We are all diffrent which is the point of this sight. I started this thread to get people talking and i thought the subject would be interesting. Somewhere allong the way i made a statement which i guess ticked you off and i apologize for that. So lets drop it hot shot. Everyone on here knows your a professional do it all handyman by now because ill be the first to admit you seem to know allot of what your talking about. you have nothing to prove so lets just drop it man.


I am blunt and sarcastic which comes off on the WWW as hostile. It's one of my finer qualities. You came off, and still are somewhat coming off a bit arrogant and condescending. Saying things like I am sorry you got talked into this or that, saying I am a professional handyman aren't compliments. It means I got duped into using an inferior product. The term Handyman is used to demean contractors as it's looked down upon by many trades as unqualified honey do list completing chuck with a truck.

As for your laborer you have to know that paying an employee $12 an hour costs way more than $12 an hour. My $13.50 laborer costs me around $35 an hour to break even on just his payout when you include WC and Liability and benefits. Unless you are 1099ing this guy. 

And yes you need water regardless, but I hope that you aren't mixing where you set. That would be a mess. So you have to have additional water, which is what I meant. Roll out, mixing, clean up and roll up for a mix is going to take longer than 30 minutes. You and I both know that. It's an easy hour.

Add in all of the overhead it takes to run a business and have an employee and you get to $100 real quick. That's why most businesses don't succeed. They fail to account for all of the costs.

As for what I do with my clients is a charge them fairly and the get a great value. I try to spend as little time giving them the best result so that they can be inconvenienced as little as possible. I don't sell them on one thing and then try and cheap out to make an extra buck. That does not spell survival. I too make my living on WOM. It's probably 80% of my business. They other 20% comes from my website, networking (NARI, NTCA and other organizations I joined and participate in to help with continued education) and chance encounters. I haven't knocked on a door or hunted for business since I started this 7 years ago and I only did that twice.

I am a general contractor who specializes in Residential remodeling, not a handyman. Although I do take some "handyman" projects from time to time to keep my guys busy or have things we can slide into the schedule as "things happen" so they are not sitting idle.

I also never intended to imply, nor do I think actually said that you aren't entitled to your opinion. But just like you are entitled to it, I am entitled to disagree with it. That's all I did.

No harm no foul brother.


----------

